# Help Wanted



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Looking for someone to work the parts counter from 8 to 5 tues. thru saturday. starting pay is 8.00 per hour. I need someone now... this is my last week and I would like to train someone in this position... thanks... Kenny

:usaflag


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I would surely love to but I am in Shalimar and the drive with gas where it is would wipe out all proffit. Sorry.


----------



## Dwayne1971 (Apr 22, 2008)

My name is Dwayne McGraw. I am interested in the job and can come talk to you tomorrow. You can email me back or call me at 912-8041. Thank you so much.

Dwayne


----------

